# Q: re: outdoor train storage & deleterious effects



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've had about 5 years experience building an outdoor train shed, about 12 feet long, in which I stored rolling stock. It was covered but had areas where air could circulate but not rain inside.

Over the course of time, I noticed some rust buildup on my scinterred iron wheels.

I've since abandoned the shed, but am planning a new one just to change things up.

This time, I'm wondering what I should do differently and if it is feasible to store locomotives in the outside shed.

1. Should there be a hermetically sealed box within the shed (a shed within the shed) to store locomotives?)

2. Is it a better idea to keep locomotives indoors away from heat/humidity and cold (live in N. Va.)?

Any comments or suggestions based on experience would be most appreciated.

Dave V.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in northern virginia, in Arlington. I've kept my locos outside in a shed for a couple years now, with no bad effects so far, except that a mouse made a nest in one of my passenger cars. The shed is mostly in the shade and is vented below and above. I've sometimes thought that I'm increasing the likelihood of component failure by leaving them outside all winter, because they'll be exposed to greater thermal expansion/contraction. So far no problems. 

I've often left pieces of rolling stock out in the rain: I do see rust in the truck springs/coupler springs, but surprisingly little on the wheels


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, I've left aristo rolling stock outdoors for a long time and haven't seen rust on wheels, only on the fasteners underneath. 

But a lot of what I do is scratchbuilding. I think some rust is a good thing (looks cool), but just somewhat concerned about the little electric motors and such. BTW, I work in Arlington and would love to see your setup sometime. 

Dave V


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo rolling stock wheels are brass, so they won't rust. 

Other wheels, like AML are sintered steel and do rust. 

The solution is to try to keep the humidity out - but making a sealed box AND driving off the humidity is tough. 

Better way might to have some kind of heat source to try to keep the humidity low... like the goldenrods:

*http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduc...ber=359695*

A little airflow/circulation would help also, like a 12 volt fan running at a lower voltage.

Regards, greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave:

Come by any time--send me a PM

Mike


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had rolling stock stored outdoors in sheds for about six years now with no adverse affects other than a few bug doodoo spots and cobwebs. I do not however store locomotives outside. They are in carriers on special shelves in my shop. The shop is insulated but except for a small seldom used area heater is unheated. While it's certainly possible to store locomotives in a well ventilated shed off and on over the summer operating season I feel it's just asking for trouble to store them outdoors on a continuing basis especially with all the electronics such as R/C and sound. 

My sheds are all above ground on benchwork and even a previous one before the benchwork was raised on stilts high and dry. Other than an annual oiling of couplers and wheel bearings I have had no maintenance issues of a mechanical nature with the rolling stock. All roll and couple freely.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

All my rolling stock now is outdoors in a shed. I added a couple of vents in it, and have not had any rust problems at all. I considered as Greg suggested, putting in a fan to move the air, but since I have not seen any effects on the trains yet, I have left that alone. The engines, and TE's are all inside a pretty even temperature attached garage.
Paul


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks, all, I think I'll keep stock outside and locos inside, too much to think about with goldenrods and such 

thanks


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used my new covered storage area now for about 6 months ans have good luck so far with what I built. Will know more after this summer and after the heat and humidity. Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

some kind of heat source to try to keep the humidity low 
You might investigate your local piano tuner (!) Our piano came back from a rebuild O(after a flood) with a humidifier (for winter) and a heater (summer) package that keeps the internals of the piano fairly stable. The heater is a long thin rod.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

see "goldenrod" reference above... 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

My train shed as worked very well here in Colorado for the past 7 or 8 years? Dust, spider webs, and wasps. I keep rolling stock and locos out there year round. I have to clean my rolling stock a couple of times a year with a squirt bottle of water. No rust or other visible damage to rolling stock or locomotives. I even sometimes leave my battery cars out there in the hot summer and cold winter. While this probably isn't the best thing for batteries, they are still working fine.

Your humidity problem would be easily solved by just moving to Colorado. But please don't, because I think we are already full!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Did somebody say Aristo wheels are brass? My brass rusted.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, the "normal" 29111d wheels are brass... 

you are showing the ball bearing wheelsets, and they are steel... 

I wasn't going to list all the exceptions... 

Aristo prime mover wheels are plated steel 

except the steamers, they are crummy pot metal 

except the really old, pre-prime mover steamers, they are some weird brass/bronze alloy... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

A good rule of thumb here is, If it has ball-bearings in it, keep it indoors, otherwise U can 
go for dry outdoor storage...
Paul R...


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Greg: 

What about the Ge U25-B? We had a engine from a customer who left it "accidently" outdoors (SOO edition) and its wheels and other things were rusted. Or did it rust through the plated steel?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The U25 B wheels are made up of another type of metal which is not steel. Later RJD


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
The Goldenrods are just heaters, correct. Not really dehumidifiers at all. 
As I see it all they are doing is raising the temperature insode the box. The same water in warmer air results in lower humidity, right. The same reason those of us in the colder climates use humidifiers in the winter. Just trying to keep things straight.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly Rich, was just responding to Pete's post about the heater being a long thin rod. 

Yep, a dehumidifier would be the best, but since you are outdoors, raising the temperature a bit is a cheap way to reduce humidity somewhat. 

Ideally, some form of temperature and humidity control would be best, but I know that is beyond the budgets considered here, both in cost of the products up front, and monthly operating costs. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The main thing it would not be cost effective on an outdoor RR unless you have money to burn. I may end up putting a few vents in mine due to the high temps we have had so far this year and I did notice a lot of heat build up. I do leave cars and locos in the covered area. Later RJD


----------

